# 2A (50's) VHI company plan extra level 3 €2061.00 renew date 1/5/2013 alternatives?



## tony50 (21 Apr 2013)

I am on company plan extra level 3 with VHI and costing me €2061.00 for 2 adults  does anyone know of similar plan but cheaper we are both in our late fifties appreciate any replies


----------



## snowyb (22 Apr 2013)

Hello tony50,

Welcome to AAM,  is the price 2061 correct?, should it be 2561 for two adults on Company Plan Extra Level 3?

The nearest alternative plan is called Company Care Plus with Laya Healthcare.
Price per adult;   1201pa x 2 = 2401pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?111&198/


There are also cheaper alternatives if you wish to reduce your outpatient cover from 100per visit to 60per visit(consultant) and 
 from 40per gp visit to 25per gp visit etc.   These plans also have a hospital excess, which means you would pay this amount 75 or 125 
if you are admitted to a private or hi-tech hospital for surgery or treatment.  It is a once off payment, on admission, - it does not apply
to any public hospital.  Company Plan Extra level 3 does not have any excess.

Details of alternative options with all 4 providers as follows;

1.  VHI Healthcare;   Plan PMI 14 11;   Price per adult: 1049pa x 2 = 2098pa; good hospital cover,good outpatient,75 excess.

2.  Laya Healthcare;  Simply Health Excess;  Price per adult: 1019pa(1049pa); good hospital cover,good outpatient, 125 excess.

3. Aviva Health;   Health Plan 06;  Price per adult;   1980pa x 2 = 1960pa;  good hospital cover,good outpatient,75 excess.

4. Glohealth;  Better Plan;  Price per adult;   915pa x 2 = 1830pa;  good hospital cover, 100 excess.
    Daily Care Better Outpatient plan;  198 x 2adults = 396pa;  good outpatient cover.
    Total price for 2 adults;   2226pa.


Link to options 1,2 & 3;
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?111&257&279&309/


Link to Glohealth option4;
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?111&298/
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?outpatient&304/


What is your renewal date with VHI?

Snowyb


----------



## tony50 (22 Apr 2013)

*health ins*

thanks for your reply you are correct premium is €2561.00 renewal date is 1/5/2013 
my worry is day patient cover in Blackrock clinic Clane hosp. for  gastroscopy and colonosocopy thanks


----------



## snowyb (23 Apr 2013)

Day case procedures such as those you are concerned about are covered in both Blackrock Clinic and Clane Hospital, on 
all the plans recommended.

Company Care Plus plan is identical to your current cover, so it has NO hospital excess, this means that there would be no extra
charge for day case procedures such as colonoscopy or gastroscopy.  The procedure itself is fully covered in both hospitals.

The other plans recommended would have a hospital excess.  This amount 75euro or 100euro would be payable on admission 
to either hospital everytime you attend for a day case procedure.  The cost of the procedure is fully covered in both hospitals.

So, you would have to decide whether a cheaper price plan with a hospital excess would be suitable for you. Depending on how many
times a year you would attend for a day case procedure, in a private or hi-tech hospital, may determine if it would be cost efficient
or not.  For example, 4 visits a year would mean 75 x 4 = 300euro excess costs with VHI Plan PMI 14 11 or Aviva Health Plan 06.

Company Care Plus with Laya Healthcare may be a better option, to avoid these costs.

Also, as another option, you could choose Company Care Plus and your partner could choose 'Simply Health Excess'  to
reduce overall premium costs.

Each person can be with a different provider, if it works out better for your individual needs and requirements.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## tony50 (24 Apr 2013)

thanks for all your help Snowyb


----------

